# Prophylactic Cranial Irradiation?



## rlazcano@ucsd.edu (Apr 3, 2012)

What diagnosis code would you assign to a patient coming in for radiation therapy treatments for prophylactic cranial irradiation (s/p chemotherapy for small cell lung cancer)?


----------



## Romney (Aug 16, 2013)

*Prophylactic Cranial Irradiation Dx*

I work for a large Hematology Oncology and Radiation Oncology facility where we bill for all professional charges and we diagnos Prophylactic Cranial Irradiation under primary Dx  V07.9 with a secondary Dx 162.3. We also do not bill the Consult for the PCI EM if it falls within the 90 global period of the patient completing their radiation treatment for lung cancer. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 16, 2013)

Romney said:


> I work for a large Hematology Oncology and Radiation Oncology facility where we bill for all professional charges and we diagnos Prophylactic Cranial Irradiation under primary Dx  V07.9 with a secondary Dx 162.3. We also do not bill the Consult for the PCI EM if it falls within the 90 global period of the patient completing their radiation treatment for lung cancer. Hope this helps!



I was leaning toward V58.0, V07.8 and 162.9.


----------

